# Thoughts on a JD 826D



## SimplicityFan

Hey Fellas,
Picked up a 826D off of CL today, really good deal $120.00
Very clean machine almost mint, muffler is pure silver not even a hint of rust. Can't have more than 10hours on it
Started after quite a few pulls(usual carb issues from sitting).
Anyway I was a little disappointed after seeing it up close. it seemed a lot lighter duty than other 826's I have seen.
Smaller tires, chute, and bucket. The handles feel a little flimsy and the rims are bolted on with small bolts no pins.
Anybody have any experience with this machine. Don't think we are going to get any more snow this winter for me to try it out.
Currently have 2 Simplicity 928's and a Toro Power Max 726(2 cycle) and the 826D doesn't look like it could come close to keeping up with them.
Would like to know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## groomerz

Looks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bad69cat

Yeah - they made those for a long period of time with many variations to them over the years..... they have definitely gotten to built more and more like MTD machines. Although I don't think it's MTD making them (yet?) Not as good as they were for sure


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

That 826D is likely a Murray.

.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

No. 826D is Ariens made. Murray made is TRS or TRD


----------



## GoBlowSnow

It's just a little brother to the 828D and 1032D 



https://www.machinerypete.com/details/snow-blowers/john-deere/826d/19633785


----------



## GoBlowSnow

This is a Murray built POS. https://www.google.com/search?q=Joh...IDygC&biw=2628&bih=1013#imgrc=W5voX2JObC28pM:


----------



## JLawrence08648

SimplicityFan said:


> Hey Fellas,
> Picked up a 826D off of CL today, really good deal $120.00
> Very clean machine almost mint, muffler is pure silver not even a hint of rust. Can't have more than 10hours on it
> Started after quite a few pulls(usual carb issues from sitting).
> Anyway I was a little disappointed after seeing it up close. it seemed a lot lighter duty than other 826's I have seen.
> Smaller tires, chute, and bucket. The handles feel a little flimsy and the rims are bolted on with small bolts no pins.
> Anybody have any experience with this machine. Don't think we are going to get any more snow this winter for me to try it out.
> Currently have 2 Simplicity 928's and a Toro Power Max 726(2 cycle) and the 826D doesn't look like it could come close to keeping up with them.
> Would like to know what you guys think. Thanks


The JD 826D is made by Ariens, the 826 or M826 or MO826 are John Deere, the TRS & TRX are made by Murray. The TRS has metal wheels with a pin & a bolt, the exit chute is rectangular with a plastic gear, and 2 plastic disks for chute turning.D

The Ariens made John Deere 826D has plastic wheels held by a 1/4" bolt on the inside, round chute turned near the top, the auger housing is small, narrow tires which is what you want for traction. It is a light machine.

It is not the machine a Simplicity is but can't be compared to the Toro. The 826D still is a good machine.


----------



## SimplicityFan

Thanks Fella's, especially J Lawrence and GoBloSnow you schooled me on JD snow blowers. I never would have thought Murray would be making machines for JD Thanks


----------

